# Gallery picture upload not working

## bryon

I have gotten gallery working with php just fine.  The check passed everythign just fine but when ever I try to upload picures it alwasys has a error.  If I do it through the web browser then i get a message that says "The Document Contains No Data"   but if i try to upload the pictures through the gallery remote (java clitent) then it gives me a longer error message of "You man need to send LimitRequestBody 16777216 and memory_limit = 64m in /etc/php.ini and /etc/httpd/conf.d/php.conf on your Gallery server"  ANd i changed the memory_limit from 8 to 64 and restarted the server but I never found anythign falled LimitRequestBody.

I think that is everything, Any suggestoins would be grately appericated, thanks.

----------

## hadfield

I had this exact problem on my own server. I'm using Apache2. So, in the file /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf, in the section <Files *.php> and all other *.php type sections change it to the following:

<Files *.php>

  LimitRequestBody 0

  RequestHeader unset If-Modified-Since

</Files>

My default LimitRequestBody was set to 524288, so any files bigger than that were giving me the same message. Setting it to zero means unlimitted.

----------

## bryon

thanks so much that is exactly what i needed to fix.

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

This fixed the problem for me too! Tnx  :Smile: 

----------

## preacher

I'm dragging this old thread up again.

I'm having the same problem, but the fix doesnt work for me.

It seems that the largest zip-file I can upload is 20mb, after that gallery just refuses to accept the file.

I've changed as per instructions in this thread, and I've also changed the size-limits that felt applicable in php.ini

Nowhere can I find a limit of 20 mb.

Could someone help me shed some light over this?

----------

## ckdake

preacher: check the .htaccess file in the gallery/ folder. It may have the limit set to 20mb.

----------

## RSay

Change to LimitRequestBody 0 solved a similar problem for me. I found my previous file labeled as .current there, with a new one in its place. I don't remember updating it myself. Do you think this got upgraded automatically or am I getting forgetful?

----------

